# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Pharma Tech?

## Exocet

A friend of mine just bought some of these. Does anyone have any experience with Pharma Tech?

----------


## Jack87

That's a new one to me...

Must be a Canadian UG right?

----------


## Exocet

You know what, I don't even know! I was hoping someone here might have seen them  :Smilie: 


*Edit*: My friend tells me they're from the guys who used to make Spectro. Please correct me if I'm wrong here..

----------


## wilbur

did they come from mexico? i have seen some funny lookin fakes down there.....they said pharma tech on em.

----------


## Exocet

As far as I know, they're Canadian.

----------


## dsmp

I also just purchased same pharma tech product as shown in pic... Any word on it? Bout to start taking it asap. My source also supplies quality vet and other well known brands

----------


## tattoomike

i would love to know as well, i have some pharma tech winny

----------


## fast_eddie

i just got pharma tech enthanate 200

----------


## juicy_brucy

It looks like a very nice UGl. Looks like some quality was put into it. Doubt that its a fake. I'd probally do a little more research before bumping, but it looks good so far.

----------


## THEjuiceISloose73

i have same ones or similar but i have red tops on mine

----------


## THEjuiceISloose73

i know my shit is legit so i bet urs is too
i havent ever seen the stanzonol though

----------


## 90BLOWN

I just got me a couple pharma tech bottles. heard nothing but good results about it from others picked up cyp and prop

----------

